# Die Legendären Achtzig - Kommt mit zurück zu Arthas!



## ItzPaddyDE (28. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Hallo, fremder. Ihr sucht eine Gilde, die gemeinsam den Content von .3.3.5a Raidet? Dann seid Ihr bei uns an der richtigen Stelle! Wir, die legendären Achtzig sind die Hüter der Zeit in Nordend. Wir wissen, dass die Legion nicht die einzige Gefahr ist, die Azeroth bedrohen. Der Lichkönig ist Untod, und wird uns immer wieder befallen. Wir suchen tapfere Helden wie euch, fremder!​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Unsere Ziele sind einfach. Wir wollen gemeinsam mit euch zusammen auf dem Realm *Tichondrius* auf der *Hordenseite* mit euch zusammen einen levelstopp Gilde aufmachen. Das heißt, wir werden unsere Chars bis 80 Hochziehn und dann in orgrimmar eine EP Sperre einbauen (Wir sind schon fleißig am leveln.)​ ​Du hast Interesse? Dann trete doch unserem Discord bei und wir plaudern ein bisschen!​ ​https://discord.gg/4FWeXGe  >>>>>DIREKTLINK <<<<<​ ​ ​(Sorry für die großen Bilder. Im anderen Forum waren sie kleiner.) ​


----------



## ItzPaddyDE (3. März 2017)

up


----------

